# Just out of reach



## Feliks Karp (3/11/16)

So I'm currently in a financial struggle, nothing major, but it's preventing me from being a little "loslyf" with my cash, so I can't buy any new vape gear (nice to haves, not need to haves). I'm getting serious FOMO over the broadside mech and that new squidoode RDA. I wanna hear what "dream gear" you guys are currently lusting over that's just out of reach (so that I don't feel so bad haha).


----------



## craigb (3/11/16)

I'm in a similar spot.

My ambitions are a bit more modest, I'm aiming either for the pico + melo 3 kit or an eleaf aster with probably a cubis pro (I think that's the tank)

And a squonker. I just really want to one day be able to say that I squonk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton (3/11/16)

I hear ya, love to get me a Reo squonker when the disposable cash appears some day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (3/11/16)

@Feliks Karp
Squidoode RDA looks very impressive and accommodating but looks are deceiving.
If you stick to two or three different builds then it is ok but can be a nightmare when playing around with it to test versatility.
I like my coils looking neat but this RDA tends to bend/distort more complex coils to get a snug fit.

The video below sums up what I am trying to say.


Not for me at all ........ just opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (3/11/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> So I'm currently in a financial struggle, nothing major, but it's preventing me from being a little "loslyf" with my cash, so I can't buy any new vape gear (nice to haves, not need to haves). I'm getting serious FOMO over the broadside mech and that new squidoode RDA. I wanna hear what "dream gear" you guys are currently lusting over that's just out of reach (so that I don't feel so bad haha).


Im on the other side of the fence, where the green grass is, financially liquid with no "dream gear" lusting. 
.
Not that I dont hear the voices, but they're quieter and more reasonable.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1 | Creative 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/11/16)

I'm lusting after a tube mech mod. 
Limitless to be exact. 
But alas, my little purple papers just seems not to like me


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (3/11/16)

A squonker. Hopefully a Reo some day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (3/11/16)

I can totally relate @Feliks Karp 

I've had my eye on a Therion for a while now. DNA board, impeccable build quality and dashing good looks. What's not to love/lust over 

One day... Hopefully soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (3/11/16)

KZOR said:


> @Feliks Karp
> Squidoode RDA looks very impressive and accommodating but looks are deceiving.
> If you stick to two or three different builds then it is ok but can be a nightmare when playing around with it to test versatility.
> I like my coils looking neat but this RDA tends to bend/distort more complex coils to get a snug fit.
> ...



In that video even he had to edit it a whole lotta times to build lol.. to me it's just a really bad design if u dnt have patience


----------



## Greyz (3/11/16)

Lost Vapes Triade and SquiDoode RDA combo 
This combo is a winner in my books - maybe it just might become a Xmas reality.... (hint to wife!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/11/16)

I really love vape gear and couldnt seem to get enough at one stage (had 9 mods each with their own rta or rdta or rda) i actually started feeling sick in my stomach at all the cash just sitting their and not even using it all. 

I only ever use one mod as my carry mod so they dont get damaged with the others having the occasional outing during weekends.
When i saw all those mods just sitting there i thought to myself i could probably have bought a little car with all that money.
Ive sold 3 mods off since then and keeping the rest cause ive lost enough cash and not worth selling the other mods.

So from now on if something new comes along i make sure its really worth while and it has to replace a mod with another.

I love vaping but if mods are just sitting unused that makes my gut turn.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (3/11/16)

Minikin V2 with OBS Engine RTA, just for fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wiesbang (3/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> Im on the other side of the fence, where the green grass is, financially liquid with no "dream gear" lusting.
> .
> Not that I dont hear the voices, but they're quieter and more reasonable.


A purple Minikin v2 and 2 batteries please

Ktnxbye

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## blujeenz (3/11/16)

wiesbang said:


> A purple Minikin v2 and 2 batteries please
> 
> Ktnxbye
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


LOL
So how long were you sitting there thinking "its worth a try" before posting?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (3/11/16)

I need this combo in my life but i just cant justify the price tags. Will be a sick combo tho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang (3/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> LOL
> So how long were you sitting there thinking "its worth a try" before posting?


Couldn't type fast enough    

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (3/11/16)

Therion 133 or triade 250 with a goon... Anyone need a kidney? have a spare in relatively good nick...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/11/16)

Huffapuff said:


> I can totally relate @Feliks Karp
> 
> I've had my eye on a Therion for a while now. DNA board, impeccable build quality and dashing good looks. What's not to love/lust over
> 
> One day... Hopefully soon.



fastech getting the therions next week..$119 for the 133w and $89 for 75w

add another $18 for non row boat delivery

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (3/11/16)

Lime green Dotmod Petri mod and their. Rta yes please. Even my wife wouldnt mind me getting it, aslong as she can occasionally "borrow" it, but... my budget does not agree.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (3/11/16)

Finances are super tight as i have to save up for my daughter to go to dubai in April. But with that said I am rather happy with my current gear. Not the best but it works. Istick 30w with evod and nautilus on rotation. Cuboid with griffen 25 amd goblin v1 on rotation. 
Only thing I could think of that I would really like is a serpent mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (3/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> fastech getting the therions next week..$119 for the 133w and $89 for 75w
> 
> add another $18 for non row boat delivery



Thank you Sir! Triade $127 on FT + $18.55 for EMS Express  
Now to find a buyer for a kidney and I can make payment

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/11/16)

Greyz said:


> Thank you Sir! Triade $127 on FT + $18.55 for EMS Express
> Now to find a buyer for a kidney and I can make payment



@Greyz sell a finger also cos they getting the doors

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (3/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Greyz sell a finger also cos they getting the doors



I work in IT, I need all my fingers  
Can I offer a toe?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/11/16)

Greyz said:


> I work in IT, I need all my fingers
> Can I offer a toe?



You mean Keanu lied to us you can't just wave your hands around and control the matrix?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Max (3/11/16)

Good Evening all - So - a Wotofo Serpent RBA - total air flow - with a hand crafted and meticulously positioned Coil - for it's single coil rebuild - 2.5 ID - Clapton 26/32 316L SS wire 6 Wraps - 0.1mm spaced - with a 70/30 VG/PG Junkyard Scotch eJuice sitting on top of a eVic VTwo Mini 75W VW Mod for long lingering vaping to follow - and with a beef club sandwich & a hot cup of creamy coffee - this is not a "Break the Budget kit ---

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (3/11/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> So I'm currently in a financial struggle, nothing major, but it's preventing me from being a little "loslyf" with my cash, so I can't buy any new vape gear (nice to haves, not need to haves). I'm getting serious FOMO over the broadside mech and that new squidoode RDA. I wanna hear what "dream gear" you guys are currently lusting over that's just out of reach (so that I don't feel so bad haha).


Lost Vape Triad is high on my wish list,but I need a new laptop and I can't really afford either at this time.Hang in there Bro,cash flow problems won't last forever,we usually get what we want after a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (3/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I really love vape gear and couldnt seem to get enough at one stage (had 9 mods each with their own rta or rdta or rda) i actually started feeling sick in my stomach at all the cash just sitting their and not even using it all.
> 
> I only ever use one mod as my carry mod so they dont get damaged with the others having the occasional outing during weekends.
> When i saw all those mods just sitting there i thought to myself i could probably have bought a little car with all that money.
> ...


Where's the Banshee?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Max (3/11/16)

A Silver Serpent Mini RBA on a Silver iStick Pico 75W VW - with a custom hand made Clapton Coil Ni80 28/32 - 7 wrap 2mm ID and a DIY Pina Colada - is my current task - and will be on the beach - being shared around the Weber - inside a honey and brandy glazed Pork Belly crackling away - and to be served shortly

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/11/16)

Pixstar said:


> Where's the Banshee?



Got her still  That pic was when i had 9 mods. I replaced my minikin in that pic with the banshee

My current mods.
To be correct i really only have 3 mods.
My wife uses the ele lasimo, pico and snow wolf.
I use the Duo,Q and banshee and honestly i dont need anything else i think

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (4/11/16)

Arctic Dolphin Adonis 80W

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (4/11/16)

VapeSnow said:


> I need this combo in my life but i just cant justify the price tags. Will be a sick combo tho.


Not much until I saw this post!

Also a Banshee, a Navigator would be awesome, and always dream of a REO but I suspect I will always be one step out of budget for that!


----------



## Daniel (4/11/16)

If I knew what I know now I would have skipped all the hooh-hah and hype and just gotten a Reo , thankfully I still have my Reo + Cyclone combo.

It does bode the question when does one become content ? There will ALWAYS be another tank another mod this and that , but once you've found your sweet spot I think one needs to take a step back and prioritise. I am no one to talk remember when I started was like a headless chicken on the classies , still keep an eye on it for a bargain  but for now I am a happy camper.

It's like knives , you onle NEED one knife maybe two , but the WANT is the problem ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------

